
Linkerd v2: How Lessons from Production in a Rewrite of the Service Mesh - ngaut
https://www.infoq.com/articles/linkerd-v2-production-adoption
======
bradknowles
The title of the page is actually:

Linkerd v2: How Lessons from Production Adoption Resulted in a Rewrite of the
Service Mesh

Whereas the title currently shown above is a non-sequitur.

